# WANCH's Philippine trip during Holy Week



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I was in the Philippines during Holy Week. But some Pinoys spent there's in the beaches of Puerto Galera or Boracay (which I think is disrespectful) or in the pine city of Baguio, I spend mine on the towns outside Metro Manila and took photos of what Holy Week is about.

Here are some photos I took

http://www.pbase.com/wanchtography/holyweek

*Palm Sunday:* I drove to Tagaytay and attended a Palm Sunday mass with some of my cousins.

1









2









3









*Wednesday:* Again with my cousins, I checked out a procession in Marikina in the eastside of Metro Manila

4









5









6









7









*Maundy Thursday:* We went "bisita iglesia" that means visit churches. We were able to visit 7 churches. We drove around Laguna Bay starting from Calamba and we visited towns such as Pila, Pagsanjan, Paete. After this, we drove through Rizal and ended up in Antipolo where hundred of pilgrims walked and gather.

8









9









10









11









12









13









*Good Friday:* We drove to Pampanga and visited the town of Sta Lucia and Bacolor. We also witnessed a reinactment of the crucifixion of Jesus Christ but unfortunately, no one got nailed to the cross.

14









15









16









17









18









19









20









21









22









23


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

great photographs wanch. cheers


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

I visited Philipine before,they use palm oil for cooking .


----------



## dancethingy (Feb 7, 2004)

Great photographs wanch. You really capture the deep catholicism of the Philippines. Such scenes are unique for an asian country.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

very nice pics wanch. so grateful with these photos that brought back memories.
i used to live in marikina town proper back in the 70's and always watched these processions for both roman catholic and aglipay -- the latter's "last supper" is really very impressive. i once experienced walking up antipolo from edsa/ortigas and also from fairview to san jose del monte in observance of the holy week. i wasn't born a catholic though.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

capricorn2000 said:


> very nice pics wanch. so grateful with these photos that brought back memories.
> i used to live in marikina town proper back in the 70's and always watched these processions for both roman catholic and aglipay -- the latter's "last supper" is really very impressive. i once experienced walking up antipolo from edsa/ortigas and also from fairview to san jose del monte in observance of the holy week. i wasn't born a catholic though.


Even catholicism in The Philippines is unique compared to other Catholic countries say Spain, Italy or Mexico. 

There are practices in The Philippines that is even a taboo especially in the western world. Such examples would be those doing penitance and being crucified in the cross.

Capricorn, when I was there I payed more attention to the "alay lakad" head to the Antipolo Church. I didn't know about the one in San Jose Del Monte.

You might be talking about The Grotto. That church was sanctioned by the Roman Catholic Church


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^ yes the grotto in san jose del monte. and when we were halfway...it rained and when it stopped...we resumed walking...and you could imagine the thick mud on the street..really a big sacrifice..i got sick the following day.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

capricorn2000 said:


> ^^ yes the grotto in san jose del monte. and when we were halfway...it rained and when it stopped...we resumed walking...and you could imagine the thick mud on the street..really a big sacrifice..i got sick the following day.


Precipitation in this area can get really high because of the nearby reservior. 

Anyway, its still a surprise to me that they have the same "alay lakad" within The Grotto.

Again, the church is sanctioned. Its an "aglipay" church. That means the priest or sermon is married!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Great pics Wanch ! :yes:


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

I love your pcs, but I find such demonstrations of self-turture in the sake of religion as something backward. And I don't mean to offend anyone.


----------

